# A New Era Of invertibae.



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

So I guess you can buy Limpets now!
Holy cow, I think this is the future of the hobby beginning right here... check it out here https://aquaticarts.com/collections/newest-arrivals/products/marbled-limpet 
Anyone ever give a try at limpets???


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

and this omg.... finding to much stuff I wanna buy....
https://aquaticarts.com/products/pom-pom-crab?variant=23930740294


----------



## skix (Apr 17, 2017)

Just be careful, since the limpets can be pests if left unchecked. I've been hearing people who found stowaway limpets in their plants lately. They're pretty cute in my opinion though. Also if you're buying from that site be sure to quarantine, they import a lot of inverts and the livestock may come with diseases. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

yea I have heard of that, ive never ordered from them but they are top notch on stocking details and such so that's what I go there for, just the looky loose!


----------

